# What’s up? Long time wake-boarders, newbies to snow boarding



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Oakley persimmon is a good brownish lense for all around conditions - I dunno about your specific hill. Most people don't like polarized lenses for snowsports b/c it makes ice hard to see. I agree with that myself. 

I've always been told that women should get women's ski/board equipment as it is designed for them. 

Consider a used burton feather, very popular learning board for women, then flip it later once your g/f has defined her riding style/preferences with more experience.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

J-hoe said:


> For women’s’ boards… she is 5’3”, ~115lb, and wears a 6.5 shoe. Do we have to shop for women’s boards specifically or will a men’s board work just as well as long as the size works? Does a 140 board seem about right for her or should we go slightly higher, 142 or so? We tried finding 140s, but they seemed hard to come by. Women’s boards also seemed to be much softer. Should we be looking for a softer board because she doesn't weigh as much or are we just not looking in the right stores?



women's boards are softer then the mens equivelent. I think the flex chart is skewed as well. I demoed a Never Summer Lotus and found it too soft for my liking. I tend to favor the longer stiffer boards, more so then most. But that is just me!!

You're not going to find anything much smaller then a 138 without going to a kids board. No idea of kids boards are high quality or not. And those 138s are going to be more park and less all mountain. You're going to want a womens deck for sure due to her small foot size. Again, size is really personal preference within a range..

Probably best to just buy something cheap to learn on, used or last years model. Figure out what kind of riding you/she likes then invest in the good stuff if that is an option. 


and when you do....I highly suggest demoing boards. Everyone has their own style and preference. If you see yourselves as being really commited to riding, say 30-50 days a season it's worth it to spend a little bit to save yourself from buying something that's not right for you. 

I don't get people who drop 600 on a board without riding it. Not saying you are, but there are threads every day.... You guys are in an area where it's easy to demo all the top end shit so try before you buy!!

I learned on a super stiff, traditional cambered freeride deck that was about 10cm too short for me. But hey it was on sale super cheap!!!  Probably the worst _ever_ board for a beginner and I did just fine. I rode the hell out of that thing until I figured out what i really wanted. 

At this stage you should be more concerned with good fitting boots and bindings to go with them.


----------



## J-hoe (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the input.

We will have to see which Oakley's fit us and check out that lens. 

It sounds like we will have to find a women's board for her for sure. Can you walk into most store and ask to demo a new board? Is there usually a pile or something to choose from or can you ask to demo a specific new board? I think I have a pretty good idea of what I want, that is why I was looking at the TRS, but we don't have a clue as to what she wants to ride.

Do most brands of bindings fit on most boards? I know wake-board bindings were pretty much universal, is this the same for snowboards? I wouldn't want to find a pair of bindings I like then find out they don't work with the board I want.


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

J-hoe said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> We will have to see which Oakley's fit us and check out that lens.
> 
> ...



well, where I ride the shops have a selection of demo boards, all the big names and models. It's 20ish a day to demo and up to 3 or so days of demo will be credited towards a purchase. 

i just looked at evo.com in the outlet section. They have quite a range of womens boards from for under $200. A lot solid entry level models. If your gf is a beginner boots are a way more important purchase then board. Look at whats in your price range, you should be able to get something for 200ish that will easily get her thru her first season. Also you know her. Is she going to pick it up super fast and want to go all agro? Or is she going to be mellow and cruise? 

A good general all mountain would board would be enough to get thru your first season. By the end of the season you'll know where your board is holding you back and what do you like/don't like about it and what you ARE looking for in a board. And? then this year models will be on sale. March is a good time to buy boards as they tend to go on sale  and then you now have a rock board for early season. 

What have you been using this far? Rentals? 

I think outside of burtons slot thingie bindings are universal.


----------



## J-hoe (Nov 8, 2012)

mixie said:


> Is she going to pick it up super fast and want to go all agro? Or is she going to be mellow and cruise?


She probably won't get to go nearly as much as me so I would say just taking it easy cruising.


mixie said:


> What have you been using this far? Rentals?


Yeah, just rentals unfortunately.

I'll take a look around for some entry level women's boards with good reviews.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Whenever you Do make it into town, definitely hit me up when you're heading up to ride if you've got any extra room!


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

J-hoe said:


> She probably won't get to go nearly as much as me so I would say just taking it easy cruising.
> 
> Yeah, just rentals unfortunately.
> 
> I'll take a look around for some entry level women's boards with good reviews.


that's probably good for a first season if she's only been on rentals. Boots also mean a trip for shoe shopping  and if she is hooked on riding then she can research her own new board! Girls like shopping


----------

